# Your Opinion



## bird dog (Nov 1, 2006)

I am thinking of purchasing a new lathe. It will be my first and I am new to turning.
I am looking at the Jet 1236. 
Any opinions out there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, the Jet lathe looks very similar to the Axminster M950 available here in the UK, I started with this type of lathe but quickly outgrew it, it all depends on how serious you plan to get into wood turning, it can be very addictive, I have included a link to a review of the lathe your thinking about, and fully agree with the comments.

http://www.allwoodwork.com/reviewarticles/jet1236review.htm

Chris


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't be of specific service on this bird dog, but in general, I have noticed most turners eventually do as ctb and move up to a biger one. The Delta midi lathe I bought for my wife came from a guy who moved up to a bigger one and had wanted to for years before that even.
I think Burlcraft started with a smaller one than the monster he now has. Hopefully he will come along and drop some wisdom for us.

All I can say is, if you already know you are going to stick with it, get the biggest one your budget will allow because almost certainly you are going to take on bigger and bigger projects.

As far as specific models you'll have to get those suggestions from the actual turners.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Bird Dog*

Glad your going to be one of us. As far as which lathe you should consider, it is pretty much up to you. a good rule for guys like yourself to follow is, Buy the best lathe you can afford or maybe even a little better. If you like turning your going to want something better pretty soon,so save yourself the aggrivation and get what you can afford, then some.

I started out with a Jet mini and liked it, and still have it but it soon wasn't enough lathe for me. I shouldn't say this but, in my opinion the 12x36 will fall into that category.

If I might suggest, take a look at the Jet 14x42 lathe ,it is a nice lathe that you could use for quite some time. In fact this is the lathe that the guys at Woodcraft use to give turning instructions .

Whatever you do, I wish you luck and once again welcome to the world of turning. Mitch


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm with Mitch on this one...Buy the best Lathe you can afford...   

If you buy something like a mini-lathe, of which the Jet is the tops for the price, you will probably want something bigger soon.

I have done that, as have most turners. I do know a couple a guys that got mini's and were happy turning small stuff. I have seen some small goblets with stems 10" long and smaller than a toothpick..   

That takes some skill. So skill should not be measured by the size of your lathe....:no: :no: :no: 

The thing about a big lathe is that you can still turn small stuff on it as well as the large stuff....Unless you get a dedicated bowl lathe like the Stubby, but they now come with add on tail stocks and extensions to do something other than bowls.

I have a OneWay 2436 and I can do pens or a 42" table top out of a slab. I like the ability to do that.

You may not need that capacity and a mini or midi would be a better fit for you.

Try to look down the road a bit, but do what you are comfortable with. The good news is that used lathes sell very well and do retain their value.....'cept for that old Craftsman I had...I gave that to a guy...:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Might wanna check out the new Powermatics....I have heard first hand they are pretty nice...


----------



## Old Wrangler (Jun 15, 2007)

*Bird Dog*

I am just getting back into turning after having sold my old lathe and stopped years ago. I just got a Jet 1220 for $350 and am hoping my choice was one I'll enjoy using. This really looks like a good'un for the money. I'll be doing pens and bowls. Let us know what you wind up with.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome back to turning Old Wrangler.Wish you the best as a returned turner. Let us see your work from time to time. Lots a Luck old buddy. Mitch


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd vote for vairyable speed that is changeable during use (not a stop the motor move a belt style) :Lazy icon:

and yes, I spray finish items while on the lathe .
I have the grizzzzz v.s. model

if your into heavy turning, check out irsauctions.com
jim


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

*Lathe*

Hi Guys
I am new to the board and have been looking in from time to time. Some very nice work shown on here.

I started turning about two years ago when swmbo bought me a small lathe.

I have now moved up a gear to a scheppach DMS 900 Cost me £300 Sterling.

10 speed (Can change speed while turning)
Head stock rotates 360 degrees
and can reverse turn direction as well
Cast iron bed on a stand.

I thought it was very good value for money and have been turning some big stuff (for me) and some small stuff as well

It should be worth a look at least

Our member from Argyll should recognise where I live when I say I am on the Bonnie Banks.


----------



## JOHNB (Aug 15, 2007)

*Scheppach dms 900*

:confused1: Hi new to this,thinking of buying this lathe, any info good or bad, would help me make up my mind. many thanks. JOHNB.


----------



## Butch Marley (May 2, 2007)

Hi All,

I too started with a Jet 1236. two years ago. I now have the new PowerMatic. What a step up. Like Burlkraft said, "you can turn small items on a large lathe, but you can not turn large items on a small lathe.

Butch
I may never come out of the shop.


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :confused1: Hi new to this,thinking of buying this lathe, any info good or bad, would help me make up my mind. many thanks. JOHNB.


 
Hi John

I have had no complaints with this lathe yet. good solid cast iron bed. 360 deg. turn at the Headstock. I have turned some very large(for me) pieces with no problem. One platter was 18" x 10" x 3".. cutting a lot of air with that one.. 

Only had one problem with the capacitor in the motor. Scheppach sent me a new one and its all working brilliantly.

speed adjustment as you work is also excellent..

the reverse direction is brilliant for sanding


I cant fault this one for the money.

Only problem was putting it together as the bed is VERY heavy (85kgs) I stood the bed on end and attached one set of legs then gently raised the other side and attached those legs.. It worked LOL


----------



## THOMAS (Sep 6, 2007)

*Scheppach 900 or 1100*

Which chuck do you use, it would appear it has to lock on the spindle,by the way this is John under another name !!!:icon_confused:


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi John

I use a versachuck model T simply because I was using it on my last lathe. At this time I only use reverse for sanding so locking the chuck in place is not essential.

The faceplate that comes with the lathe has a grub screw to lock it in place when you use it.

It may be worth checking when you buy your chuck that the thread adaptor can be locked

Just a thought

I wonder if using an 8 x1" nut cut down to use as a lock nut would work.. I will have to look at that and let you know..

I am banned from my lathe at the moment as I had a heart attack a couple of weeks ago so I am going stir crazy here LOL


----------



## THOMAS (Sep 6, 2007)

*Scheppach 900 or 1100*

Hi thanks for that, I have a Masterchuck which I can change to 1"x8,but it will not lock, sorry I have an old Tyme Cub Lathe, need to upgrade !!! I may splash out and get the 1100, best to try this out before I spend more money on a new chuck. Hope all goes well for you, and you get back on the lathe soon, you live in a great part of the country, injoy the fresh air.Thomas (JOHN)!!!:thumbsup: :smile:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

*lathes to buy*

*go for what you can affored*
*THis is the one i will buy when have the cash*
The one you are thinking about you will get a lot of use out of but if you feel that you are going to really get into turning then buy the best you can, the thing is that with cheeper models you get cheeper bearings castings and other stuff, drive spurs and centres.
1. you need a heavy machine
2. electronic speed control with or without digital readout.
the rest is all addable my father in law has bought the DVR and i have used it, fantastic machine ***** star.
I have 2 lathes that are very sim to the one you are thinking about its okay have had lots of use out of it and hope to get more, mine has varible speed by means of a gearknob that you pull when the lathe is going, helps but not enough, also watch for speeds depending on what you might want to do if you are going to do any wood threads you need to bring the speed down to 450/500 and i think the one you are buying is around 700 and up. as i say depends on what. if you have the money and you are really going to use the lathe take a good luck at the DVR. happy turns. geoff


*DVR Lathe XP model*

The new XP model of the DVR wood lathe is one of the most sophisticated, powerful, versatile and compact lathes in the world today. The computer operated motor monitors the speed of the drive shaft and compares that with the the desired speed set on the digital display. As a result when a large cut is taken, the motor increases the power to maintain the speed and torque, giving a smooth and effortless turning experience.
Check out this list is of features:
· Compact design means it will fit into smaller workshops and garages
· Powerful 2hp motor
· Electronic variable speed control from 100-3500rpm
· Digital read-out
· Quiet with minimal vibration in operation
· Forward and reverse facility
· Five favourite speeds can be pre-set
· Direct drive…..not belts to change or slip
· No loss of torque at slower speeds
· Sophisticated computer control means only enough power is used
· 24 position indexing system also acts as a spindle lock
· Headstock rotates through 360 degrees
· 16" swing over bed bars
· 29" swing outboard
· 24" between centres but extendable in 20" increments
· Substantial cast head and bed sections dampen any vibration
· Camlock banjo and tail stock
· Hollow head-and tail-stock - 2 morse taper
· Modular construction so can easily be dismantled and moved
· Two-year guarantee on electronics, five years on mechanical parts
· Backed by Robert Sorby service
· Manufactured in New Zealand by the makers of the Supernova chuck


----------

